# Video of an arrest of a street preacher



## Pergamum (Feb 26, 2015)

Cross Encounters: The Arrest of Street Preacher Tatsuo Akamine

This video reinforces my view that most street preachers ought to just stop it, or else find a context that is more fitting. Is he in a parking lot in front of the DMV? Hardly an accepted venue of public announcements or debate. 

I do disagree with this statement in the article:



> Tatsuo's behavior, as dishonoring as it was to Christ and His gospel, did not and will not push a single person away from Jesus. No one's salvation is contingent upon how Tatsuo behaved during this incident.



I actually do believe that poor attempts to evangelize, or evangelization in rude ways or ways that do not respect the dignity of other persons does, in fact, push people away from Jesus. 

Aren't cops busy enough without this? 

Finally, there seems to be a growing trend among young male (especially calvinistic) Christians to question the cops and resist them (many young male reformed people subscribe to "Cop Block" sites, for instance).


What are your thoughts on the video?


----------



## Edward (Feb 26, 2015)

Pergamum said:


> What are your thoughts on the video?



The cop showed good training and great restraint. Of course, knowing that he's on video might have helped. 

The cop probably would have been justified in putting him on the ground when he resisted the pat down.


----------



## SRoper (Feb 26, 2015)

Thoughts on the video? Whoever was filming needs to turn his phone 90 degrees.

In all seriousness, surely "if anyone forces you to go one mile, go with him two miles" applies at some point.


----------



## joebonni63 (Feb 27, 2015)

Pergamum said:


> Cross Encounters: The Arrest of Street Preacher Tatsuo Akamine
> 
> This video reinforces my view that most street preachers ought to just stop it, or else find a context that is more fitting. Is he in a parking lot in front of the DMV? Hardly an accepted venue of public announcements or debate.
> 
> ...



Well I live here in this part of California and in Torrance street preaching is ok as long as you don't block the walk ways and street (anywhere people have to get by) and the Torrance Police are ok with street preaching. The problem is our capital is not making enough money I guess and allow the CHP to work in a natzi type fashion. Ok not natzi by it's going in that direction. In Southern California christian's are seen as haters because of the bible and the gay/lesbian issues we have but I don't think any christian's hate them just want them to stop sinning. So now in a very small way they are starting to give us attention in the wrong way because these groups have more power and money for reelection. I think the problem starts with us we never fight back and I don't mean with war like fighting back and killing people NO NO. Like this poor guy in the video I was at all that gay marriage stuff when it first started years ago and like 5 christian's showed up. It's funny how they lost in court like 15 to 20 times but we did nothing to stop them so guess we have gay/lesbian weddings nice............... but will we unite to stop the cop to person violence probably not but we will write about and talk about it in several blogs.......... Oh those Puritans we like to talk about here wanted this country they stopped England COOL IN THERE TRACKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 27, 2015)

This is what makes me so skeptical of street preachers. I know there are good and godly guys out there, but guys like this seem to be more interested in making a scene and getting the glory that comes from being "persecuted". This is not persecution. If I were to stand exactly where he was standing and use a loudspeaker to shout advertisements for a taco shop, or a political party, or an upcoming concert, at the line outside the DMV I'd bet the same thing would have happened. Kudos to the officer for his calm conduct with a very difficult person. This does the gospel no good.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 8, 2015)

> History teaches us that Timothy died as a martyr. As a parade to an idol passed by, he lifted up his voice in compassionate commands for the people to repent and turn from their idols. He was speared to death for it. Was it rude or was it the most loving thing a soul could do?



My response:



> I believe that allowing someone to hear or offering them the gospel is different than creating a context where people cannot leave your presence and are forced to hear the Gospel. Many evangelists like Whitefield in the past would often erect tents or post a sign as to the location of their preaching so that any who wanted to hear could come. This is far different than using an amplifier to shout at buses full of trapped passengers. In synagogues it was the custom of someone to bring the teaching (that is why they were gathered). At debating circles, Mars Hills and Hyde Park, there were accepted places and formats for public speaking and debating. It was expected. Using loud amplification which drowns out the ability of couples to converse or disallows one from escaping the noise if they so choose is much different than this. Many cities have ordinances against businesses shouting to passers-by and some have ordinances against mosques sounding or church bells ringing to ensure the peace. I support laws that prevent the disturbance of the peace. I would loathe to be in a society where every sect and cult could perch 10-feet away from one another along one's way to work and shout at them all along the way or use concert-level amplification out of a principle that this is a good thing because all MUST hear the Gospel by any means, even if forced to hear the gospel. When this happen it is generally considered rude, and I would agree that it is. It is contrary to the qualifications of a Lord's servant, who must be gentle. Backlash and negative complaints received against the street-preacher when he engages in these coercive activities is not (contrary to what many street preachers claim) examples of "God-haters being God-haters" nor do complaints against this rude behavior constitute "persecution" but is simply a reasonable person's response against being forced to hear someone yelling at them against their will. I believe personal evangelism is a must, but I believe we must evaluate our methodologies critically.




What are your thoughts?


----------



## aadebayo (Mar 8, 2015)

I have watched the video. I believe that the police officer showed much restraint in dealing with the man. I have only encountered law enforcement agents 3 times in the almost 10 years of open air preaching. The first time, I was told by a town ranger that I need a licence to preach. I contacted the Open Air Mission (the ministry I volunteer for www.oamission.com) who said that was not the case. The town ranger told me that he was going to ask his boss and I should wait until he returns. He returned and said that I may continue. The second time was 2 weeks later, when he took pictures of me and my board whilst I was preaching. The third time was when 2 police women asked what I was doing. I gave them my full name and the mission's contact details, which they received and went on their way. 
I believe that as Christians, we should always glorify God through our words and deeds. That man should have obeyed all the requests of the policeman. I believe that these were reasonable requests. It is sad that this man by his behaviour reduced God in the eyes of skeptics and wilful agnostics.


----------



## Free Christian (Mar 8, 2015)

As I watched it I couldn't help but see in my mind the footage I saw a while ago of dozens of Police officers in the state I live in marching proudly in a Gay/Lesbian march happily supporting them. Yeah the guy could have acted better, been less argumentative, more co-operative but, um, er, he gets hassled and gays dressed like angels in underwear and nuns and priests, marching in front of people in the public in open view of children get supported and lead by the Police.


----------



## aadebayo (Mar 8, 2015)

Free Christian said:


> As I watched it I couldn't help but see in my mind the footage I saw a while ago of dozens of Police officers in the state I live in marching proudly in a Gay/Lesbian march happily supporting them. Yeah the guy could have acted better, been less argumentative, more co-operative but, um, er, he gets hassled and gays dressed like angels in underwear and nuns and priests, marching in front of people in the public in open view of children get supported and lead by the Police.



What the gays and the police did and what the man in the video did are separate issues. The state have disobeyed God as you stated and the man in the video disobeyed God through his not submitting to authority. Please see 1 Peter :13:20, with special emphasis on verse 19.


----------



## Free Christian (Mar 9, 2015)

aadebayo said:


> The state have disobeyed God as you stated and the man in the video disobeyed God through his not submitting to authority. Please see 1 Peter :13:20, with special emphasis on verse 19.


I know that, just an observation at how upside down the world has become. I am aware we have to submit to authority.


----------

